# Wood in Soap



## Chrishaglerr (Jul 28, 2014)

Hello everyone! My name is Chris and this is my first post on here! I have been making and selling melt and pour soap for a little over a month now and I think I have it down pretty good (for the most part lol).

 I do have a question though. My company sells fire wood and fire starting gear, and I wanted to make a soap that goes along with it. Have any of you ever placed any type of wood into your soaps? I make this saw dust that isn't sharp at all, almost looks/feels like lavender exfoliate your put in your M/P. I was wondering if by placing this into my soap, would it be harmful at all?

 Just curious if anyone has ever tried before. Thanks everyone!

 -Chris


----------



## paillo (Jul 28, 2014)

I would definitely NOT add any kind of wood to soap. You must list the ingredients, and I doubt that wood is going to be a turn-on. Also it might brown and turn ugly, not to mention be scratchy. And could it be a drain-clogger? If there's any kind of pressure-treated wood involved, you would also have big chemical concerns.

How's about wrapping your soaps, then putting them in, say, a nice organza bag also containing wood samples? If you have fruit or specialty wood, you might also scent your soaps with the same theme, e.g. mesquite, cherry, apple. There are also a lot of really fun fragrance oils out there, I'm sure you could find something along the lines of crackling campfire, warm hearth, bonfire, roasted marshmallows, etc. etc.

Just a thought... Me, that kind of package would totally draw me, I'd have to buy some 

ETA: Ooooh, Obsidian, pine, fir, all those tree essential oils would be lovely!


----------



## Obsidian (Jul 28, 2014)

I've actually considered wood shavings in CP but never have tried it. I was thinking really fine shavings, more like a powder might be similar in feel to oatmeal.
I do agree about any chemicals used if the wood was treated. You would want plain, kiln dried woods. I'm not really sure it would be a big selling point either but you could try making a couple test bars to use yourself. See how it feels and behaves but I would use a very small amount.
A nice campfire scent or pine scent would probably sell better.


----------



## gunsmithgirl (Jul 28, 2014)

I was gifted a bar of soap from Duluth Trading Co. it's their "big a** bar of soap" that they sell. had wood in it, was not bad, was said to "smell like accomplishment with cedar and fine scotch".
I think it was cedar shavings in there, they were pretty big but it was no big deal to me, it was a decent soap but nothing to write home about. First time I seen wood chips in soap though. I thought it was kinda neat.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 29, 2014)

I think Paillo's idea about using a woodsy/campfire FO and putting wood in the packaging is great, it sounds like a really nice mens' gift package.

I would be afraid that if I put wood shavings into soap someone would end up getting it in their eyes or something.  Even with fine particles it seems as if wood would be scratchier/less amenable to softening completely than, eg, oatmeal.  Interesting idea though, it is amazing how everything you look at becomes a possible soap ingredient once you get the soaping bug!


----------



## pamielynn (Jul 29, 2014)

I have to say that wood might be the strangest additive I've heard of in awhile. Well, next to that diamond soap, anyway. But WSP has a variety of "woodsy/smoky" FOs that are nice.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 29, 2014)

I would be tempted to use a piece of veneer-thickness wood as the "paper" for my label. I've seen business cards made of thin wood like that for cabinet and furniture makers.

The thought of soapy wood shavings getting stuck in my bath puff doesn't trip my trigger. A soap with wood chips/shavings would definitely have to be a soap for the sink only. And even then I can't say I'd rush to buy. Just me, though.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 29, 2014)

Some people like pumice in their soaps, so I think there could be a market for it. Assuming the sawdust is extremely fine, and not chemically treated. 

You could also making wooden soap dishes and do soap on a rope with a large wooden bead.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 29, 2014)

If it's a scented wood like cedar, you could also do rings that would fit over a clothes hanger.


----------



## hmlove1218 (Jul 29, 2014)

I love the idea of it!  I think it would make a wonderful novelty item.  Just as others have said, make sure it's not sawdust from treated wood and is the really, really fine powder.  Keep us updated if you try it!


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 29, 2014)

I really do not think it would be any scratchier than sand soap, which I hate. Since you sell fire wood I assume it is not treated. If you try it let us know how it turns out. I think I would just use lard or tallow shortening (GV for WalMart) in case you hate it and toss it in the trash


----------



## Chrishaglerr (Jul 30, 2014)

Wow everyone thanks for all of the responses! You are all awesome 

 I ended up trying it and it actually works awesome! The saw dust is made from using a drill so there's no sharp pieces, its more soft than anything. It reminds me of small pieces of flowers in it and has the same scent that my customers love when they burn the wood I sell.

 I will post a photo in a few days of the batch I'm making. I'm using Honey Glycerin soap from Michaels Art Store, a small amount of menthol and a small amount of peppermint essential oil. It came out smelling very much like home.

 Thanks again everyone you're awesome 

 -Chris


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 30, 2014)

I am excited to see how it turns out. Sounds very unique!


----------



## Khanjari (Jul 31, 2014)

I would love to see how it turned out! I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## paillo (Jul 31, 2014)

Cool! If you like it, I highly suggest ditching the Michaels base and ordering a higher-quality base. Michaels base is expensive and full of chemicals. I'm partial to the SFIC bases from Peak and Brambleberry, but there are plenty of better affordable ones out there.


----------



## not_ally (Jul 31, 2014)

Second Paillo's suggestion.  I never used the craft store bases but I ordered my first few off of the internet and there is a big difference between them and the SFIC bases.  

Brambleberry is a great place to get bases and everything else.  Don't be confused, they don't *say* that their bases are SFIC, but they are (but make sure you order the BB bases, sold by the lb, rather than the bulk ones.)  Also, BB's customer service is amazing.


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 31, 2014)

Don't forget, as we discussed in another thread, that many woods _will_ turn black when exposed to lye.

ETA: our posts crossed.  I see it was M&P which may have less effect.


----------



## dixiedragon (Jul 31, 2014)

What's SFIC?


----------



## CanaDawn (Jul 31, 2014)

http://www.sficcorp.com/


----------

